# Dish Depot - 921 Shipping?



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

Anyone who preordered a 921 from a long time ago (like me), have you heard from or received a 921 from them?

Just curious. :grin: 

:-jon


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I have been on the preorder list since Feb. 15, 2003. I emailed Mark Schuetz, owner on Friday, Dec. 19, inquiring about the 921. He emailed me back this morning, Monday Dec. 22, and said he expected to here something later in the day. He emailed me back at about 5:00 PM and said "Getting 1, what a joke." Apparently Dish is shipping him only one 921 unit. I emailed him back asking for some clarification.

If this is indeed the case, most of us will not be getting one until mid January at the earliest. Judging by the shortage being reported of the 811 who knows when the 921 will be readily available?


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

That's pretty lame for someone who has supported dish for a LONG time! (DishDepot)


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Disappointing, but not totally unexpected. I'll wait for my DishDepot preorder mainly to get the 6000 trade-in dollars.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It looks like EVERYONE is on allocation for the first shipment. My source also had the powers that be tell him that he had ordered a couple but was only gettng one. Hopefully they will ramp up as the weeks go by, but it looks like there will be an imbalance between supply and demand until at least March.

I'd recommend people try their local retailers. They may be more successful in getting one faster if you can't wait.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I received my 811 from a local retailer within a day after they were released. I should have done the same with the 921. I now have all DishPro LNB's on the two 501 dishes and a DishPro 34 switch. I have two feads in the living room for the 921.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

If Dish doesn't have problems with the first few they release, I'm sure they will become available in quanity. I heard the warehouse had quite a few ready to release.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

John Corn said:


> If Dish doesn't have problems with the first few they release, I'm sure they will become available in quanity. I heard the warehouse had quite a few ready to release.


Thank you for that information. Up to now, I havn't taken advantage to any of DishNetwork's upgrades for existing customers. I have been paying top dollar for install and equipment.

Upgrade or not, I will most likely purchase the 921 from wherever I can get it the quickest.


----------

